# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Open Data Science Conference

## Airicist

Website - odsc.com

youtube.com/OpenDataScienceCon

facebook.com/OPENDATASCI

twitter.com/ODSC

Founder and Chair - Sheamus McGovern

Senior Advisor and Board member  - Mammad Mahmoodi

----------

